# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երեխաների կողմից ծնողներին հաճախ տրվող հարցեր

## lulushik

Սիրելի ծնողներ այստեղ կարող եք պատմել թե ինչ տարօրինակ և ծիծաղելի հարցեր են տվել ձեզ ձեր փոքրիկները։ :Think:  :Baby:

----------

Adriano (22.03.2011), Meme (11.06.2010), Tig (11.06.2010)

----------


## ivy

Ես ծնող չեմ, բայց կարող եմ պատմել երեխաների տված հարցերից. ամբողջ օրը հետներն եմ:
Մեկ-մեկ մանրապատումներում եմ պատմում իրենց ասածների մասին, բայց էսպես էլ կարող եմ գրել մի երկուսը:

Մեր մսուրի երեք տարեկան Սոֆին որտեղից-որտեղ լսել էր Աստծո գոյության մասին ու մի օր, երբ վարունգ էր ուտում, հարցը ուղիղ դրեց իմ առջև.
- Աստված վարդագո՞ւյն է:
Սոֆիին մի քիչ դժվար է հասկացնել, որ աշխարհում ամեն ինչ չի, որ վարդագույն է...

Երբ մանկապարտեզային օրը վերջանում է ու պատրաստվում եմ տուն գնալ, պստո բալիկները սովորաբար հարցնում են.
- Աշխատանքի՞ ես գնում:
Դե արի ու բացատրի:  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (22.03.2011), aerosmith (22.03.2011), Aj Klik (22.03.2011), Ameli (18.12.2011), Arpine (18.12.2011), ars83 (08.08.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2011), Farfalla (22.03.2011), Firegirl777 (19.12.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011), Glück (05.06.2017), Kita (11.06.2010), Kuk (11.06.2010), Meme (11.06.2010), Norton (10.06.2010), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Smokie (22.03.2011), Srtik (19.06.2012), s_hrayr (10.06.2010), Tig (11.06.2010), Աթեիստ (11.06.2010), Երկնային (10.06.2010), Երվանդ (10.06.2010), Հայկօ (10.06.2010), Հայուհի (11.06.2010), Ձայնալար (11.06.2010), Մանուլ (18.12.2011), Ուլուանա (23.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ճաշի համար սոխ էի մաքրում, տղաս՝ թե.
- Մա'մ, սոխերը տկլոզվե՞լ են... :Smile:

----------

Adriano (22.03.2011), ars83 (08.08.2013), Safaryan (22.03.2011), Srtik (19.06.2012), Tig (11.06.2010), Աթեիստ (11.06.2010), Մանուլ (22.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (11.06.2010)

----------


## Safaryan

էսօրվա դեպք :LOL: 
Դավիթի հետ /4 տարեկան/ գնում ենք պոլիկլինիկա, մանկապարտեզի համար թղթեր ենք դասավորում, ասում են պետք է անալիզ տա, արյուն, մեզ, կղանք, մի խոսքով, բոլոր անալիզները, թուղթ են գրում տալիս, որ վաղը նորից գնանք, հանձնի երեխան… Ճանապարհին հարցնումա անալիզը ի՞նչա, ո՞նց պիտի հանձնեմ, ես էլ իբր թե մեղմ ձևերով իրան բացատրում եմ, ասում եմ դե դեղատնից հատուկ աման կառնենք, մեջը ճիշիկ կանես, ակո կանես :LOL: , կտանենք իրանց կտանք, այ դա էլ կլինի քո անալիզը, ասումա ինչու՞ :LOL:  Ես էլ ինչ ասեմ, ասում եմ դե բժիշկը պիտի նայի , ստուգի, տեսնի նորմալա թե չէ, լավա լավ չի? Դավս էլ սենց չռված աչքերով ասումա -  Ոոոոո՞նց, պիտի ուտի :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  
Ու ես առավոտվանից ուշքի չեմ եկել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (22.03.2011), aerosmith (22.03.2011), Aj Klik (22.03.2011), Chilly (22.03.2011), erexa (18.12.2011), Farfalla (22.03.2011), Firegirl777 (19.12.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011), Kita (22.03.2011), Lusinamara (22.03.2011), Moonwalker (22.03.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Srtik (19.06.2012), V!k (22.03.2011), Vaio (18.12.2011), Valentina (22.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (22.03.2011), Դատարկություն (22.03.2011), Հայկօ (22.03.2011), Ձայնալար (18.12.2011), Մանուլ (22.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2011), Ուլուանա (23.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Safaryan

Քանի հիշում եմ, գրեմ :Smile: 
Ուրեմն Դավիթը մեկ-մեկ խանդումա Արամին, ու մի անգամ էլ ինքն իրան մի քանի անգամ քթի տակ մրթմրթալով գնալ գալուց հետո ինձ ասումա. Դու որ գնացիր բժշկանոց, ինչի՞ աղջիկ չբերեցիր մեզ համար, ես քեզ ասել էի որ աղջիկ կբերես: Ու նույն միտքը մի քանի անգամ տերբեր ձևակերպումներվ ներկայացնելուց հետո աոումա, լավ, պետք չի որ դու նորից գնաս, քեզ մեկա էլի տղա են տալու, ես կգնամ, ինձ համար աղջիկ կբերեմ, ու դու Տատիկ կդառնաս: :Shok: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Jpit:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

Դավիթի բառապաշարից
բժշկանոց -հիվանդանոց
բժշկանոցի խանութ - դեղատուն :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (22.03.2011), Ameli (18.12.2011), ars83 (08.08.2013), CactuSoul (22.03.2011), Chilly (22.03.2011), Firegirl777 (19.12.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011), Kita (22.03.2011), Lusinamara (22.03.2011), Moonwalker (22.03.2011), otar (22.03.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011), Smokie (22.03.2011), V!k (22.03.2011), Արևհատիկ (22.03.2011), Դատարկություն (22.03.2011), Էլիզե (22.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (22.03.2011), Ձայնալար (18.12.2011), Մանուլ (22.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2011), Ուլուանա (23.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Aj Klik

տարածված հարց.«Երեխաները որտեղի՞ց են ծնվում:Կամել ո՞նց են ծնվում:» :LOL:

----------


## mnpartner

Գոյություն ունի շատ գեղեցիկ միկայք, որտեղ կան այդպիսի հարցեր և պատասխաններ, այդ կայքն է Yerkir.ru -ն

----------


## John

Փոքր ժամանակ ցանկացած անծանոթ իր տեսնելիս կամ ձայն լսելիս հարցնում էի. <Մա՛մ, սիգ (սա) ո՞վ է>  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Երեկ աղջիկս հարցրեց.
֊ Մարդիկ ինչի՞ համար են աշխարհում։
Հավես հարց էր, ահագին խորացել էինք ։)

Ձեզ էդ հարցը երեխաները տվե՞լ են, ի՞նչ եք պատասխանել։

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), Gayl (05.06.2017), Գաղթական (06.06.2017), Ուլուանա (05.06.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեկ աղջիկս հարցրեց.
> ֊ Մարդիկ ինչի՞ համար են աշխարհում։
> Հավես հարց էր, ահագին խորացել էինք ։)
> 
> Ձեզ էդ հարցը երեխաները տվե՞լ են, ի՞նչ եք պատասխանել։


Նմանատիպ մի հարց էլ Արեգն էր տվել վերջերս. «Ո՞վ ա ստեղծել աշխարհը, էս ամեն ինչը»։ Դե, ասեցի, որ տարբեր տեսակետներ կան, ու որ շատերը հավատում են, որ Աստված ա ստեղծել, էդտեղ էլ, իհարկե, խորացանք մի քիչ, որից հետո տրամաբանական հարց առաջացավ. «իսկ Աստվածի՞ն ով ա ստեղծել», ու էդտեղ ես արդեն կախվեցի  :LOL: ։

Մեկ էլ մոտ մի տարի առաջ, երբ 5 տարեկան էր, սենց հարց էր տվել. «Ո՞նց ա, որ երկինքը ցած չի ընկնում»։

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), ivy (05.06.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ով է ստեղծել աշխարհը ու Աստծո թեմաները մեզ մոտ էլ են ակտուալ ։)

Բայց էս մեկը մի քիչ ուրիշ հարց էր, թե որն է մարդկանց նշանակությունը աշխարհում, ինչի համար են մարդիկ։ 
Ասեցի, որ ամեն մեկը պիտի ինքը գտնի իր դերն ու նշանակությունը աշխարհում։
Բսյց էդ ոնց որ թե իրեն չբավարարեց. ուզում էր հասկանալ, թե ընդհանուր առմամբ ինչի են մարդիկ բնության մեջ ստեղծվել։ 
Մի խոսքով էս անգամ հարցը ոնց֊ը չէր, այլ ինչու֊ն։

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), Արէա (05.06.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Այսպիսի մի բան կարդացի վերջերս. ասում ա՝ մարդիկ գալիս են աշխարհ, որ հասկանան, թե ինչի են գալիս  աշխարհ։
Այվի, հետաքրքիր ա ինչ կասի աղջիկդ, եթե  այդ պատասխանը տաս ։)

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2017), ivy (05.06.2017), Արշակ (05.06.2017), Գաղթական (06.06.2017)

----------

